
Crowdfunding platforms crack down on risky campaigns - steven
https://backchannel.com/crowdfunding-platforms-crack-down-on-risky-campaigns-5bf43f9e71fc
======
ChuckMcM
From one of the examples, the author writes: _" I concluded that Torquing’s
founders had_ never _possessed the skills or experience needed to pull off
their project. "_

This has been true of so many Kickstarter projects, but has hit hard goods
especially. There is so much depth there that isn't obvious to anyone who
hasn't done the whole process, and is so totally obvious to someone who has. I
have half a mind to start a 'hardware manufacturing boot camp' where students
would spend 3 months in classes learning what it takes to bring a simplified
product from concept to market.

~~~
blacksmythe

      > >This has been true of so many Kickstarter projects, but has hit hard goods especially. 
    

People with software backgrounds sometime struggle transitioning their skill
set to hardware problems. Often the hardware problems turn out harder than
expected.

As someone with an EE/hardware background, though, I am deeply impressed at
the efforts that succeed, sometimes surprisingly well.

